# Chapman University EA Undergrad Film Decision Notification



## nightmonkey616

Hey everyone! 
Just wondering if any of you know when the Chapman decisions are supposed to be released for EA undergrad film production.
Thanks!


----------



## Chris W

nightmonkey616 said:


> Hey everyone!
> Just wondering if any of you know when the Chapman decisions are supposed to be released for EA undergrad film production.
> Thanks!


Looks like decisions went out in March last year. More stats in link below.


Emerson College (BA/BFA) Acceptance Rate






100%

Admitted
6   out of   6   Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------

